# where 2 find kid's pictures



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there a special theme you're looking for? Walmart used to sell 16" x 20" posters (rolled up) and I think Kmart used to sell them too. Some of them were kids posters. If you find one you like, you can put it in a frame that looks nice with it. 

Michael's and Hobby Lobby each have a huge selection of frames.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> Is there a special theme you're looking for? Walmart used to sell 16" x 20" posters (rolled up) and I think Kmart used to sell them too. Some of them were kids posters. If you find one you like, you can put it in a frame that looks nice with it.
> 
> Michael's and Hobby Lobby each have a huge selection of frames.


I don't want prints because it just looks cheap. I would rather go with framed pictures.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.art-liquidation.com/starving_artists_oil_paintings_2.htm


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Goodwill, yard sales, etc. will have very cheap frames. Include the kid(s) in the decision making process!
Use THEIR artwork from school, framed, or let them pick pictures from magazines to make collages?

DM


----------

